# Feeding Problems....



## bsmith (May 6, 2005)

ok well i feed my fish, i know im not feeding them too much, i have leftovers at the bottom of the tank. i never used to have this until i got my bigger tank, the fish just arent seeing all the food so they dont come to it. Im not sure if im not feeding them right or what? i give them one brine cube a night, which ive been doing forever, and they used to eat it all, now they cant see it so they dont eat it all and it sits at the bottom, is this normal or am i feeding wrong now that i have a larger tank. and if everything is fine, then is there something that i can get to eat all the leftover food at the bottom so it doesnt contaminate the water or anything ?


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

If this is just a problem about feeding... (your fish are okay)​When did this start? You just simply low down the food. Cause "Underfeeding is always better than overfeeding" Fish just won't starve to death in several days. We can never know what's "much" and how's "enough" for the first time you feed your fish.​The ideal time to feed your fish is in the morning or about 6 PM. Don't feed them at night unless you have some nocurnal creatures. And try many types of food so that you'll find what will be the best. Many will blend themselves to feed on what they don't want but it's better for you to pick up their favs. Try some variety of food and some flakes too!​Hope that helps​


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

yeah you might want to try something different, such as frozen foods, or other flakes/pellets and what not. and if they dont eat it, just syphon it out


----------

